# Water coming out of nose when drinking



## deicinmerlyn (23 November 2010)

Twice in the last couple of days I have noticed when my 6 year old gelding is drinking from the trough in the field that water is coming out of is nose as he swallows. 

He appears well in himself, I haven't noticed it before and only really noticed these times because it was as I was turning him out and he pulled to the trough as if he was quite thirsty.

Anyone know or seen this before and should I be concerned?


----------



## Battyoldbint (23 November 2010)

sounds like a slow swallow reflex


----------



## Empy&Treacle (23 November 2010)

Never heard of that before.  I would definitely consult your vet, he might be happy, but that's not normal!!  Could be why he is so thirsty, if half of it comes out of his nose then he has to drink twice as much!


----------



## amandap (23 November 2010)

Horses can't breathe through their mouths (as I'm sure you know) so I think this is definitely one to phone the vet about and arranage a visit soon imo.


----------



## aimeetb (23 November 2010)

I saw a horse with something like this I think, this horse was quite snotty sometimes too though but I think it had something like perforations in the roof of its mouth that allowed stuff into the nasal passages - something like that, sorry not more specific.
x


----------



## deicinmerlyn (23 November 2010)

Thanks, no he has no snot, no cough etc.

It is odd and very weird looking.

will consult Vet.


----------



## Lotty (23 November 2010)

A livery at my yard had a horse on loan who used to do this. As he drank his water, water used to flow through his nostrils. He was fit and healthy and had passed a 5 stage vetting, I'll have to ask why he did this.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2010)

Has your horse had a tieback? Check for a small scar and tiny bulge about 2 inches in length half way between his ear and his neck, just behind his jowls. It's not abnormal (though not common or desireable!) for a  horse with a tieback to do this when eating or drinking, though mine doesn't.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (23 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Has your horse had a tieback? Check for a small scar and tiny bulge about 2 inches in length half way between his ear and his neck, just behind his jowls. It's not abnormal (though not common or desireable!) for a  horse with a tieback to do this when eating or drinking, though mine doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Lotty.

re above.  I'm not sure, he has a small about 1 inch indent in his neck just about 6inches or so from his jaw. (I thought it was a prophets thumb) Not noticed or felt any scar.

Both times he's done it (that I've seen obviously) is when he has been thirsty - after he's had his breakfast and I've turned out.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2010)

They usually do a hobday at the same time and if it wasn't done by laser then that scar might be easier to find (I forgot that one because mine was done by laser without the hole in the throat) - a lump between his jaws about six inches in front of his neck?


----------



## deicinmerlyn (23 November 2010)

cptrayes said:



			They usually do a hobday at the same time and if it wasn't done by laser then that scar might be easier to find (I forgot that one because mine was done by laser without the hole in the throat) - a lump between his jaws about six inches in front of his neck?
		
Click to expand...

Ah no i don't think so but will double check tonight.

I have text his trainer and apparantly not with her? she said not to panic!

I may try and contact J Oneil as he was with him when he was winning over hurdles and then started losing and came back a bit later on the flat - dont know if there is any significance there.

I've had him a year and never noticed this before. Just concerned that he'll inhale water into his lungs.


----------



## Sam22 (23 November 2010)

I agree - don't panic but you do need to get this checked out asap because like you said he could inhale water, or worse food into his lungs if he has a palatal defect. I'm sure your aware this can cause pneumonia which is why its so important to find out what the problem is and how to manage it. You don't mention any food coming out of his nose though so hopefully thats not a problem. Good luck


----------



## deicinmerlyn (23 November 2010)

Sam22 said:



			I agree - don't panic but you do need to get this checked out asap because like you said he could inhale water, or worse food into his lungs if he has a palatal defect. I'm sure your aware this can cause pneumonia which is why its so important to find out what the problem is and how to manage it. You don't mention any food coming out of his nose though so hopefully thats not a problem. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  No, no food coming out, no snotty nose, no choking.


I checked tonight - there is no signs of an op. No scars or lump in the place suggested.

So will have to speak to the Vet.
will update when I have any more info.

thanks all.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (23 November 2010)

My ex racer used to do this and he has had a wind op. Its worse when he is on his hols and unfit - so he has minimal breaks and does regular fast work and we don't get the water out the nose anymore


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 November 2010)

Numpty question but are you 100% certain that he just isn't a messy drinker? Some horses shove their noses right into the water to drink (my coloured gipsy cob used to blow great snorty bubbles in it!) so when they raise their heads water pours off and out of the lower part of their nostrils. I would have thought if it was a problem involving a damaged or deformed palate you would have had symptoms - probably quite serious ones - long before now.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (24 November 2010)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			Numpty question but are you 100% certain that he just isn't a messy drinker? Some horses shove their noses right into the water to drink (my coloured gipsy cob used to blow great snorty bubbles in it!) so when they raise their heads water pours off and out of the lower part of their nostrils. I would have thought if it was a problem involving a damaged or deformed palate you would have had symptoms - probably quite serious ones - long before now.
		
Click to expand...

No, no other symptoms and I watched carefully as he does sometimes splosh about with his nose but both times he was drinking with his mouth only in the trough and nostrils well above.


----------

